# Scared to look!



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

So can anyone give me an idea what i am in for.
Well the story goes a guy was over this weekend with a 650 AC and he could not for the life of him do a burn out, so i was laughing at him and he says"bet you can't" how much is the bet...he says"20 bucks" ummmm okay got the praire out let warm up and tried twice coun't do it...:thinking: i'm in 4X4 lol.....try in 2 wheel and the smoke starts rolling from hind tires and i let of the front brake and shot out like a rocket for about 10 feet and the SNAP and there it lay...lifeless no gears....:thinking: I'm thinking the belt, it was bad, I just hope it is not the gear box? What do you all think. I just pulled with thee honda back to the garage. (sounded real bad and i have never broke a belt)


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

open her up and check


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Hopefully a belt. Sometimes when they blow apart it can make lots of noise by your right ankle. Sounds like the worlds coming to an end. Slip the cvt cover off and take a look. It won't be hard to see if it's messed up.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

^^^^gonna do this when i get home just thought maybe someone could make me nervous with some bad news or something....(that way when i open it up and its a belt and no the gears i will be happy:bigok but the gears:thinking: not good


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Hopefully a belt. Sometimes when they blow apart it can make lots of noise by your right ankle. Sounds like the worlds coming to an end. Slip the cvt cover off and take a look. It won't be hard to see if it's messed up.


Dang it though just put that pink primary in and thought ummmm i need a new belt and called godspeed and thought i would last but!



Question #2 ....would you slow down fast on a broken belt?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

In that case, hot braking like that can and most probably perforated your metric muffler bearings which I hear can be very expensive IF you can find someone that has any they want to sell. It's either that or you reversed the polarity of your canooter valve when the machine was still in 4WD and you were holding the front brake. I've heard if you put it in reverse and hold the rear brake in 4WD and try to do a burn out with the front wheels, it will swap the polarity back around and the canooter valve will realign with the universal joint like it's supposed to and everything'll be fine. Let us know what you find.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> In that case, hot braking like that can and most probably perforated your metric muffler bearings which I hear can be very expensive IF you can find someone that has any they want to sell. It's either that or you reversed the polarity of your canooter valve when the machine was still in 4WD and you were holding the front brake. I've heard if you put it in reverse and hold the rear brake in 4WD and try to do a burn out with the front wheels, it will swap the polarity back around and the canooter valve will realign with the universal joint like it's supposed to and everything'll be fine. Let us know what you find.


:haha::haha::haha::haha::thinking: thought i was reading about something like this before!:haha::haha:Good thing i'm mechanically inclined or i just might have to GOOGLE that...Really good one though (sorry Big D)


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

cojack said:


> Question #2 ....would you slow down fast on a broken belt?


If the belt or a piece of belt gets wedged behind the secondary pulley, yes it would slow down real fast or even lock up.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

> In that case, hot braking like that can and most probably perforated your metric muffler bearings which I hear can be very expensive IF you can find someone that has any they want to sell. It's either that or you reversed the polarity of your canooter valve when the machine was still in 4WD and you were holding the front brake. I've heard if you put it in reverse and hold the rear brake in 4WD and try to do a burn out with the front wheels, it will swap the polarity back around and the canooter valve will realign with the universal joint like it's supposed to and everything'll be fine. Let us know what you find.


Those canooter valves can be a *****. But, at least it's not as hard to change as the hypathic transducer. IMO.


:rockn::rockn:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

cojack said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha::thinking: thought i was reading about something like this before!:haha::haha:Good thing i'm mechanically inclined or i just might have to GOOGLE that...Really good one though (sorry Big D)


I was trying to make you nervous just like you asked. lol


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

<TABLE cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle>








</TD><TD align=left>*HP2018 - Dayco High Performance ATV Belt. Fits Kawasaki 02-03 Prairie 650

*DAYCO HP (High Performance) ATV Belts...Manufactured from aramid reinforced polychloroprene rubber compound and p-aramid cord to ensure superior strength, long-lasting dimensional integrity and longer belt life

*Replaces OEM #:* 59011-1080
*Length:* 33.563"
*Width:* 1.125"
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Okay, so would any of you use this belt as a replacement.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i heard not...stick to OEM kawi belts..


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

OEM only for me.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im betting its the belt.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

cojack said:


> <TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine distroyed that belt is 20 miles. I will never own another one. It also destroyed a Carlisle in 100 miles. I have an EPI now in it for 500 miles and am about the change it because I smoked it the other day pulling something...but it still works fine. Most will say OEMs are the way to go and an EPI is a High-Dollar OEM knock-off.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I guess I have a Dayco success story.

Picked one up for $20 off a guy in the creek who sold his Brute, Anyway last Deer season after a few late nite rides my oem was flappin on me. I had the dayco w me in the truck. Swapped em out.

That was then, This is now, and we Ride HARD... I have smoked it several times. Prolly 600+ miles on it. Dayco hpx2217?? Anyway, that said I'll be gettin an oem when the time comes, but I have had goo luck with that particular belt.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

I have always been told OEM is th way to go


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

cojack said:


> <TABLE cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle>
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nmkawierider said:


> Mine distroyed that belt is 20 miles. I will never own another one. It also destroyed a Carlisle in 100 miles. I have an EPI now in it for 500 miles and am about the change it because I smoked it the other day pulling something...but it still works fine. Most will say OEMs are the way to go and an EPI is a High-Dollar OEM knock-off.


Hear is mine at 20 mi








so id say no don't buy a dayco!


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Update:
And the latest is the belt....Now can anyone tell me what belt this was (make) oem? or what


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you'll need to deglaze them sheaves


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> you'll need to deglaze them sheaves


 
I'm not that smart!!!:haha: (explain please)


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

take you some steel wool or fine grit sandpaper and do the inside of the sheaves where the belt is. work from inside to the outside edge in straight lines.
I guess circles would be ok too. I did mine and I can tell what that i was missing some power. I also roughed up the belt sides a little. Just enough to remove the shiny coating off them.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks phree and by the way here is the puller i made...Thanks for the idea but i can't get it to work:thinking: I tightened and tightened and then smacked the nut when it was tight. still didn't come off, (afraid of braking it)


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah- dont break that off in there! bad news. also, that sucks, cuz that belt is in good shape


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

cojack said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha::thinking: thought i was reading about something like this before!:haha::haha:Good thing i'm mechanically inclined or i just might have to GOOGLE that...Really good one though (sorry Big D)


No apologies necessary IBBruin / Cojack...that's just something I'm going to have to take to my grave  

As for being mechanically inclined..that I am...just not really smart.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Not to worry D, how do you think we learned about a canooter valve?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You learned about it because I was the only one brave/stupid enough to look it up in Urban Dictionary....and share it with you. OMG there are so many nasty definitions there. 

I can handle the abuse. In fact it's kind of fun. Then I know I can dish it out too.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I would go with the Flux capasitor belt it far outweighs the hypothatic transducer when entering the space time continuam...make sure you reach a speed of 66mph. in order to properly break in the belt....sorry couldn't help myself:haha::haha::haha:


----------

